# 5 bước dưỡng da không thể bỏ qua trong mùa Đông



## mai lan (30/11/18)

Mùa đông, da trở nên khô ráp và tróc vảy vì lượng cân bằng độ ẩm trên da chưa đủ, Vì vậy, bạn nên sử dụng những sản phẩm dịu nhẹ và phù hợp với da để da luôn mịn màng. Mùa đông thời tiết hanh khô, độ ẩm trong không khí thấp gây ra tình trạng da bong tróc, nứt nẻ. Điều này ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ và tình trạng sức khỏe của bạn. Vì thế da cần được chăm sóc đặc biệt hơn vào mùa đông để hạn chế được những tiêu cực.

*Làm sạch da mỗi ngày*
Bạn nên giữ gìn da luôn sạch và lựa chọn loại sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ, không làm mất độ ẩm trên da. Với da khô, bạn có thể chọn loại sữa rửa mặt dạng kem, không bọt để làm sạch vừa phải mà không gây khô da hay mất nước.Đối với da dầu, bạn có thể dùng sữa rửa mặt có bọt nếu da tăng tiết dầu quá mức hoặc loại gel tạo bọt nếu da dầu ở mức độ vừa phải.




_Làm sạch da mỗi ngày sẽ giúp dưỡng da vào mùa đông (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Uống nhiều nước hơn vào mùa lạnh*
Đây là bước chăm sóc da không thể thiếu vào mùa đông. Bởi nếu thời tiết quá hanh sẽ làm da bị mất nước nhanh chóng, nếu bạn không bổ sung nước kịp thời sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng da khô.

Vì thế, cách tốt nhất là hãy uống đủ ít nhất 2 lít nước mỗi ngày và chia đều cho cả ngày, không uống nhiều trong 1 thời điểm. Uống nước lọc hoặc nước canh rau, nước hoa quả, trái cây đều được. Không uống nước có gas, những loại nước đóng chai sẽ dễ gây nên các vấn đề tiêu cực khác cho sức khỏe.

*Sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm cho da*
Thời tiết khô hanh thường làm da bạn giảm tiết dầu nhưng vô tình lấy đi lấy lớp dầu có độ ẩm tự nhiên, gây ra tình trạng mất nước, khô căng. Da khô mất ẩm, da dầu mất nước là hai biểu hiện thường gặp nhất của làn da vào mùa đông khi không được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm.




_Cung cấp ẩm cho da hàng ngày bằng kem dưỡng ẩm phù hợp nhất (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Đắp mặt nạ giấy hoặc từ thiên nhiên*
Có rất nhiều nguyên liệu thiên nhiên có tác dưỡng ẩm rất tốt, bạn có thể chọn để cho phù hợp với từng loại da. Mặt nạ chuối giúp giữ ẩm, làm sạch da. Mặt nạ mật ong + chan giúp da trắng sáng ( hạn chế đi ngoài trời nắng dễ bị bắt nắng hơn). Mặt nạ bơ giúp da căng mịn, đàn hồi tốt… Bạn có thể đắp một trong các loại mặt nạ này 1 tuần 2 lần để có kết quả tốt nhất.

*Sử dụng kem chống nắng*
Mùa đông tuy lạnh nhưng không phải không có nắng. Nhiều hôm trời mùa đông mà nắng lớn như mùa hè, vì thế bạn đừng chủ quan khi đi ra ngoài trong thời tiết hanh khô nhé. Hãy chủ động thoa kem dưỡng da mùa đông bằng kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài khoảng 30 phút.  Khi lựa chọn kem chống nắng, bạn cần quan tâm đến thành phần dưỡng âm để có hiệu quả bảo vệ da tốt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

